# I think he is too skinny now! Or is he just fit?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

So, over the hot summer..Max developed a layer of baby fat.  In preparation for our show, he went on a diet and I really upped his exercise.

Now that it has cooled off, Max has become a "Chuck-it" junkie!! Our space to run is about 300 yards long and he sprints for a good hour several times a day..with pool breaks mixed in for good measure.

Anyway, after he went for a dip yesterday..I thought...yikes! he looks like I have been starving the poor guy. I dont know..does he look fit or just tooo dang skinny? (my sister has labs..so my perception is skewed)

I dont want people to think I hold back on the groceries when we go out and about! Thats not how I operate! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks fit to me. Lucky dog getting all that exercise.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

He looks fit to me. And that you want to do agility with him, you need to keep him extra lean. That was a hard thing to grasp when I first started agility. Pimg looks exactly like Max does right now, you just can't tell it because she's fluffy/plush coated. Nice stomach tuck, good loin, and good rear muscling. He looks good!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks fine to me but I like 'em lean.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what kind of show ?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Looks fine to me but I like 'em lean.


OK..thanks! I will stop worrying! Max did get a compliment by a gal we met at PetsMart that does SAR. She complimented Max on being "in shape!"


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Great weight - love the definition!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

carmspack said:


> what kind of show ?


We did the OGIndy show with Falon, Lies, Wildo, Lisa..it was a perfect day! Max got a "P"..he is too long..conformation shows are not going to be his niche! LOL!! (My ornery kids call it the "Pity P" )

We will blame his length on the V Mike vom Weinbergblick in his blood!

Although, since he has shaped up a bit and got more muscling on top, I think he looks better.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For an active dog, I think he looks perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

When you're worried a dog is underweight because you see bones, or a lot of tuck - or whatever, check out the muscle mass. An underweight dog will have diminished muscle and will not be so toned. He looks perfect. I wish more people would keep their GSD in such good shape. 


This is mine, at average pet weight. 









And him when I keep him fit.

















He's a lot happier and more energetic when he's fit and lean.


And since you're talking about labs! I have that comparison too!

This is a Yellow lab in fit/athletic condition:









And pet weight (who needs to lose a few and be exercised more IMO):


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I see so many people posting "is my pet too skinny?" pictures. I have never seen anyone (that I can think of) post a picture asking "Is my pet over weight?" Why is this?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it's because people with overweight dogs don't think they have a problem. In fat America (and I have no room to talk with my fat ass) having an in-shape dog is certainly not the norm. It's confusing to us. We need clarification to make sure we're doing right. Sad but true.

[EDIT]- and that's no slam on ponyfarm! She's a close friend of mine in real life. Point is- dogs are super fat in America. THAT is the normal. Getting a dog to a proper weight is atypical, and people actually do need clarification to make sure they're in the right. I know I had multiple agility instructors help me to know what a good weight for Pimg was. I thought she looked GREAT at 75-78 pounds. Geez. I keep her at 68 to 69 now. It's a significant difference. I would have never known, and I certainly wouldn't have started a thread "is my dog overweight?".


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I love my dog's gnarly rangy look!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Workin' dawg conformation... Max rocks it !


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

wildo said:


> I think it's because people with overweight dogs don't think they have a problem. In fat America (and I have no room to talk with my fat ass) having an in-shape dog is certainly not the norm. It's confusing to us. We need clarification to make sure we're doing right. Sad but true.
> 
> [EDIT]- and that's no slam on ponyfarm! She's a close friend of mine in real life. Point is- dogs are super fat in America. THAT is the normal. Getting a dog to a proper weight is atypical, and people actually do need clarification to make sure they're in the right. I know I had multiple agility instructors help me to know what a good weight for Pimg was. I thought she looked GREAT at 75-78 pounds. Geez. I keep her at 68 to 69 now. It's a significant difference. I would have never known, and I certainly wouldn't have started a thread "is my dog overweight?".


Wildo is right! I am having a hard time with "skinny". I equate that with undernourished, wormy etc. Max is none of this, But to the general public that is the perception. I have had several people stop and tell me my dog is too skinny, at dog school too. Of course, my trainer let them know he was fine! Most companion dogs are overwieght and that is what we all get used to seeing. 

Max was at 72 pounds this summer, oops! and now he is 67 lbs. I dont think I want him to weigh any less, tho.

Thanks for the compliments everyone ! I feel re-assured that he is looking good!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robk said:


> I see so many people posting "is my pet too skinny?" pictures. I have never seen anyone (that I can think of) post a picture asking "Is my pet over weight?" Why is this?


LOL so true. I was at the vet last night and every other animal in the busy waiting room was fat. Fat dachshund, fat westie, fat bichon mix. When checking in, one lady was asked why her dog was there and she said, "oh he has arthritis and it's getting difficult for him to walk...." One sideways glance at the dog and it's pretty obvious it's not really the arthritis that's the problem.... Then when we got in our room we happened to be right next to the scale, and every owner that weighed their dog after us was surprised at their dog's weight. One even had the vet tech do it again.


----------

